# Tresspassers



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

We had a guy call us last night telling us there were snow geese everywhere on this pond. So we head out with our decoys the next day when we pull up to the road there was an out of state vehicle parked there. So we call the owner and ask if he gave permission to these guys. No permission was given to the guys. when we asked them if they had permission they said yes. When we asked them who from and they said they didnt know. Then they proceeded to tell us the guy that owns the ground next to it gave them permission and said sorry we have the wrong ground....how many times do you hear that? i just thought id share with you guys...it just really ticks me off when this happens. especially out-of-staters.


----------



## guythathunts (Mar 3, 2009)

This is bad. Are you trying to say that if it was someone that lived in the state it would be ok by you? Either way, those guys are idiots.


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks for venting, do you feel better?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Happens alot. Either asking them for $100 per gun or make them leave. If they don't leave in timly manor call the Game Warden.


----------



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

we told them to leave. but they preceeded to stay so the owner came out and talked to them


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

the spring season has only made this problem worse.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

95% of trespassers are out-of state jumpers and ditch pigs.


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

That is all I hear is "out of staters" "road hunters chased the deer and coyotes down and shot them" they busted the roost" "they were trespassing". You people ever wonder why there are people everywhere all the time. You can't even go out in February anymore without seeing pickups. I will tell you the number one reason for all your problems is websites like these. Thank goodness I don't need to hunt anymore to enjoy life because I have a family now and I can just enjoy them. That being said I have no gain either way. Not pointing any fingers at anyone just thinking out loud!!!!!

And yes Fallguy I will add this in so you don't have to for me.
:iroll: :laugh:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

jpallen14 said:


> 95% of trespassers are out-of state jumpers and ditch pigs.


REALLY??????????????

I tell you, every hunting season I have the same problems over and over. People shooting pheasants in the road ditches and shooting deer from inside the pick-up. Guess what, they are ALWAYS NoDaks. I honestly think that North Dakota has produced more slob hunters than any other state. :******: :******: :******:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

People from all states do this, it is unfortunate that it has to happen. The only way to cut down on illegal hunting activity is to call the game warden, which unfortunately there are not enough of. If states could afford to have 500 on staff, it would probably cut it down a lot, but there is still A LOT of ground to cover. Only thing you can do is call it in and hope they get caught, plain and simple.

Think of all the other responsibilities of game wardens(educational, etc) their time is already stretched to the max.


----------



## nobes (Oct 12, 2010)

Weird, another bash on non-res.......Thats nd classy.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

jpallen14 said:


> 95% of trespassers are out-of state jumpers and ditch pigs.


lol...that will get 'em riled up.

Honestly, while out hunting and scouting this weekend in SE Sodak, I was surprised to see how many guys were already out circling the sections and doing the run n gun on the birds. By sunday morning the flocks of birds wouldnt stay on the ground if a truck came within 200 yards. saw a lot of younger guys doing it, but mostly it was gray haired guys dressed in dirty whites or old school camo. The only out of state plates I saw were that of my buddy who was decoying with me. :thumb:


----------



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

i have no problem with out of staters hunting if they have permission...if these guys had permission it would be fine!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

You need permission in the spring?


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

Question, why is there more out of state trespassers and outlaws? Do you really think that a state line has that much evil power to change good people to evil law breakers? :bop:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

People from all states and walks of life cause trouble afield. I never understood how labeling is justified.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

mjschuette said:


> Question, why is there more out of state trespassers and outlaws? Do you really think that a state line has that much evil power to change good people to evil law breakers? :bop:


Well said!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> People from all states and walks of life cause trouble afield. I never understood how labeling is justified.


Shoulda went to college then. The biggest thing I learned there was that sterotypes never lie.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Personally from my experience more of the law breakers are residents. I think it is because they fell they have more right to the land then the non residents. I can't tell you how many times I've seen people jumping out of there trucks and shooting at geese. Sad! Oh and some of the stories nodak guys tell me at the bar about there so called " deer hunting" is truly terrible. Amazing how a guy likes to brag about illegal activity after 10 wiskey cokes.


----------



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bluebill is exactly right. I feel we have more right to the land than out of staters


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Bluebill is exactly right. I feel we have more right to the land than out of staters


WOW...that is pretty bold statement. So you feel you own any land in your state then. Because that is what it sounds like. You are better than anyone else. uke:


----------



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

i didnt say own....i said right. it wouldnt bother me if i didnt have permission...but we did and it ruined a good hunt for the guy who had permission.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Right is a tricky word. Because "rights" are property rights, tresspass (permission) rights, mineral rights, etc. You get my point.

You had just as much "right" to gain permission as a Non-resident. Like you stated they did not have permission. But that does not give you "right" to land. You had permission. Huge difference.

Now the way you come off with the one quote...


> Bluebill is exactly right. I feel we have more right to the land than out of staters


That is something making you come off like an idiot. Because if I go to the state you are in.... I have just as much right to ask permission on anothers land as you do. So a resident does not have more right. See the difference.


----------



## nehunter72 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes i do see your point.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > People from all states and walks of life cause trouble afield. I never understood how labeling is justified.
> ...


That is the biggest thing you learned in college? I hope you didn't pay too much for that education.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

BL-

Chris did go to college, why direct a comment to the site owner that questions his educational background. That comment just came off as exteremly rude, especially when directed to the owner of the site. If it was just a "guest", it would have been alright. :rollin:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > People from all states and walks of life cause trouble afield. I never understood how labeling is justified.
> ...


BL - You are very ignorant.


----------



## guythathunts (Mar 3, 2009)

This is awesome!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Haha...too funny is right.

I'll just let this one die, nothing new.


----------

